
Cisco is buying Duo Security for $2.35B in cash - oedmarap
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/02/cisco-is-buying-duo-security-for-2-35b-in-cash/
======
raesene9
Based on [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/duo-
security#section...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/duo-
security#section-locked-charts) that looks like quite a nice exit.

$121M raised, and $2.3B sale price...

